# replacement lids for reptile 1 enclosures



## Fozzz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey guys

Im a newbie to the site and to keeping reptiles and am just started setting up some tanks and stuff and was given 2 2ft glass reptile 1 tanks but unfortunatel the lids(tops) have been melted and cut and need to be replaced what it a good secure material to mb replace them with??

any suggestions or exp would be much appreciated

Fozzz


----------



## Rob1165 (Jul 5, 2011)

I got a exa-terra tank with a holed panel in the wire mesh for my dragon. I went to my local window and glass place and got a new screen made out of lower end security mesh with the flywire screen edgings. They were even able to replicate the cross members in the middle dividing it into 4 screens for strength as the original had as it's 3'x18".


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi there, if you wanted to replace them with new tops from Reptile one then maybe go to the nearest pet shop and ask if they can call their rep and ask if they sell spares.
Another option is using wood and mesh but doing it this way putting in light fittings and cords for heat mats etc can make it look a bit messy so it depends on if you are worried about looks or not.
I'll try to post a pic of a lid my dad made me for a small glass tank i have here to show you an example. My dad added a light fitting into the design and the tank already had a heat mat stuck to the bottom of it. My dad also added in a door to the lid as it is a normal tank without sliding doors.








This is a basic build using a plastic light fitting (not suitable for heat globes). This lid fits a tank about 1 1/2 ft and you could change/modify it according to the animals needs etc.


----------

